# New black/steel blue crowntail!!!!



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is my new black and steel blue crowntail Acero and his 10 gallon tank
i love everything about him. he just never flairs though :-? so idk whats up with that. He has slight fin rot from what i can tell unfortunately:evil:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pics! I love his blues. :-D


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you =D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He is really cool!!! I love steel blues...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL colors!! I love him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow he's gorgeousss!


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you all :-D


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

great color wow!!!! nice lil tank too! nice new addition


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i saw him and just could not resist. the tank is my best current set up, i will add some neons later and probably some glass shrimp.


----------

